# PC Games 9/12 mit Titelstory Dishonored, XCOM-Studiobesuch und Top-Vollversion Trine



## Petra_Froehlich (24. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 9/12 mit Titelstory Dishonored, XCOM-Studiobesuch und Top-Vollversion Trine* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 9/12 mit Titelstory Dishonored, XCOM-Studiobesuch und Top-Vollversion Trine


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2012)

Freu mich schon auf die neue PC Games. Sind ja einige interessante Themen dabei und das ist auch die letzte Ausgabe vor der großen 20 Jahre Jubiläums-PCG, oder?


----------



## Mr-Luc (24. August 2012)

Wird es diese Ausgabe auch als Digital-ausgabe auf dem IPad geben?


----------



## anjuna80 (24. August 2012)

Trine ist schon mal sehr geil, freue ich mich schon drauf.

Vorschlag für eine kommende Ausgabe: Super Meat Boy 

Auf sowas hab ich zur zeit richtig bock...


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

ich bin ja vorallem auf die Rossis Welt Folge gespannt


----------



## Prime85 (25. August 2012)

Mmh, kein Test zu Face Noir?! Sehr schade 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die neue PC Games. Sind ja  einige interessante Themen dabei und das ist auch die letzte Ausgabe  vor der großen 20 Jahre Jubiläums-PCG, oder?


Jap und in der nächsten Ausgabe ist The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion als Vollversion dabei.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. August 2012)

Kein Test zu Dark Souls?


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Jap und in der nächsten Ausgabe ist The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion als Vollversion dabei.


 
Echt?
Geil 

Endlich die Pferderüstung kaufen können von der so viele reden


----------



## ViktorEippert (25. August 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Kein Test zu Dark Souls?


 
Namco hat keine Testversionen vergeben. Wir konnten also wie alle anderen gestern erst loslegen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. August 2012)

Ok danke für die Antwort 
Oblivion als Vollversion für die nächste Ausgabe ist wirklich sehr geil, das wird dann auf jeden Fall gekauft


----------



## Litusail (26. August 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Antwort
> Oblivion als Vollversion für die nächste Ausgabe ist wirklich sehr geil, das wird dann auf jeden Fall gekauft



Dito!


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Namco hat keine Testversionen vergeben. Wir konnten also wie alle anderen gestern erst loslegen.


 
hmmm, wobei das mich jetzt doch irgendwo eher beunruhigt, denn oft ist das ja der Fall, das ihr die Spiele nicht kaputt testen sollt


----------



## Kasian (26. August 2012)

Wird es in dieser Ausgabe neues zu Command & Conquer geben, oder findet sich dort nur das bereits bekannte Interview mit JVC, welches ja bereits online zu lesen war?


----------



## Happykind (26. August 2012)

Ausgabe hört sich sehr gut an. Für die nächste Ausgabe wäre es besser, wenn es Skyrim als Vollversion geben würde. Aber diese Ausgabe wird definitiv gekauft.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2012)

Happykind schrieb:


> Für die nächste Ausgabe wäre es besser, wenn es Skyrim als Vollversion geben würde.



 Ja, ich fände es auch besser, wenn mein Hund Goldbarren sch***** würde


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2012)

Happykind schrieb:


> Ausgabe hört sich sehr gut an. Für die nächste Ausgabe wäre es besser, wenn es Skyrim als Vollversion geben würde. Aber diese Ausgabe wird definitiv gekauft.


 Ich bin auch voll enttäuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hätte mit Half Life 3, Unreal 3 und Nolf 3 als Heftvollversion  gerechnet - alle zusammen. So muss ich mein Abo jetzt kündigen. Gamestar  ist eh besser, da gibt es Previews, Reviews, Breaking News und Depping  Views. Und als Heftvollversion haben sie den grandiosen Karottenmanager 08/15. Das ist viel besser111!!!  



Spoiler


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin auch voll enttäuscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Was ist denn mir dir los, Shadow ? Am Tage bist du noch recht vernünftig, aber abends verwandelst du dich ein Happykind ?! 
Ich glaube ich muss einen Exorzisten bestellen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2012)

Mal an die Redaktion:
Seit wann blurrt ihr eigentlich die Videos ???
Habe mich stark gewundert als ich in "Crysis 3" und "Sleeping Dogs" arg verschwommene Spielszenen betrachten musste. Ich schau öfters in eure Videos rein, und ich dachte schon dass ihr nichts mehr an Videomaterial zensiert.

Naja... Immer noch besser als dieser "XXL-Zensiert-Balken" (wie zu Zeiten von "Doom 3")...


----------



## maybegood (27. August 2012)

Hallo PCGames Redaktion,
Also das Sonderheft kostet 9,90
Als Abonnent könnte ich mir das GW2 Heft für 5,99 bestellen.
Wenn ich jetzt rechne das ich 5,50 für das Heft bezahlen würde (was ich ja im Abo erhalte) und nun noch 5,99 für das Sonderheft würden das ca. 11,50 sein.
Könntet ihr mir mal bitte eure Kalkulation erklähren. Danke


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. August 2012)

maybegood schrieb:


> Hallo PCGames Redaktion,
> Also das Sonderheft kostet 9,90
> Als Abonnent könnte ich mir das GW2 Heft für 5,99 bestellen.
> Wenn ich jetzt rechne das ich 5,50 für das Heft bezahlen würde (was ich ja im Abo erhalte) und nun noch 5,99 für das Sonderheft würden das ca. 11,50 sein.
> Könntet ihr mir mal bitte eure Kalkulation erklähren. Danke


 
Ähm, vielleicht stehe ich ja gerade auf dem Schlauch:
Das Sonderheft kostet allein 9,90 €. Sonderheft und PC-Games-Ausgabe (die du ja im Abo hast) kosten zusammen 11,50 €. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mir dir los, Shadow ? Am Tage bist du noch recht vernünftig, aber abends verwandelst du dich ein Happykind ?!
> Ich glaube ich muss einen Exorzisten bestellen...


 
Manchmal hab ich einfach meine sarkastische und blödelhafte Phase. Dann hab ich anscheinend zu viel Kreativität und liebe es Sachen durch den Kakao zu ziehen  Wenn's aber nerven sollte, dann werd' ich das zurückfahren und nur noch "normale" Texte im Forum schreiben.  Und zu einem Happykind werde ich nie, um Gottes Willen, eher zu einem Glücklichkid  Ok, ok, ich hör schon auf


----------



## Reed (28. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal an die Redaktion:
> Seit wann blurrt ihr eigentlich die Videos ???
> Habe mich stark gewundert als ich in "Crysis 3" und "Sleeping Dogs" arg verschwommene Spielszenen betrachten musste. Ich schau öfters in eure Videos rein, und ich dachte schon dass ihr nichts mehr an Videomaterial zensiert.
> 
> Naja... Immer noch besser als dieser "XXL-Zensiert-Balken" (wie zu Zeiten von "Doom 3")...


 
das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren...kann sich dazu jemand äußern?


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2012)

Ähm, eigentlich ist das doch ganz einfach: die DVD und die Inhalte dazu sind ab 16 und Sleeping Dogs ab 18

Aber so muss ich sagen dass das eine sehr, sehr schöne Ausgabe, grade die Vorschauartikel und da besonders der von XCOM. Auch die Hardwarerückschau hat so herrliche Nostalgiemomente beschert als man sich an die eigene Sachen erinnert hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ähm, eigentlich ist das doch ganz einfach: *die DVD und die Inhalte dazu sind ab 16 und Sleeping Dogs ab 18*
> 
> Aber so muss ich sagen dass das eine sehr, sehr schöne Ausgabe, grade die Vorschauartikel und da besonders der von XCOM. Auch die Hardwarerückschau hat so herrliche Nostalgiemomente beschert als man sich an die eigene Sachen erinnert hat


 DAS war mir schon klar. 
Ich war jetzt nur über die Art der Zensur verwundert. Zumal ja auch ein weiterer USK18-Titel als Video dabei war, nämlich "Prototype 2", und da sind mir während dieser brachialen Action keine Blurr-Bilder aufgefallen (beim schnellen, einmaligen Einblick).


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> DAS war mir schon klar.
> Ich war jetzt nur über die Art der Zensur verwundert. Zumal ja auch ein weiterer USK18-Titel als Video dabei war, nämlich "Prototype 2", und da sind mir während dieser brachialen Action keine Blurr-Bilder aufgefallen (beim schnellen, einmaligen Einblick).


 
naja, das kommt halt auch drauf an was man zeigt, man könnte das ganze auf USKNull Niveau schneiden, dann würde man aber vom Spiel fast nix mehr sehen und nur mal so ins blaue hinnein geraten bin ich mir sicher das man bei Prototype die fiesen Szenen schon mal perse weggelassen hat
Das schlimmste was man da gesehen hat war wie ein Sturmtrupplerklon eingesaugt wurde, was aber auch wieder relativ abstrakt wirkt
Nur bei Sleeping Dogs ist man halt näher dran und irgendwie findet die USK das ein Beinbruch bei einem richtigen Menschen schlimmer ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das kommt halt auch drauf an was man zeigt, man könnte das ganze auf USKNull Niveau schneiden, dann würde man aber vom Spiel fast nix mehr sehen und nur mal so ins blaue hinnein geraten bin ich mir sicher das man bei Prototype die fiesen Szenen schon mal perse weggelassen hat
> Das schlimmste was man da gesehen hat war wie ein Sturmtrupplerklon eingesaugt wurde, was aber auch wieder relativ abstrakt wirkt
> Nur bei Sleeping Dogs ist man halt näher dran und irgendwie findet die USK das ein Beinbruch bei einem richtigen Menschen schlimmer ist


 Naja, irgendwie machen diese Zensuren dennoch einen sehr willkürlichen bzw. unentschlossenen Eindruck. Wenn Prophet einem Cell-Soldaten das Genick bricht oder ein Messer in den Hals rammt, wird nichts unkenntlich gemacht, aber wenn er mal den Bogen zückt und einem Gegner auf mittlere bis weite Distanz einen Pfeil hineinjagt, dann BLURR !!! Ich sag mal: Mehr als eine Blutwolke wird man wohl kaum dort sehen, denn "Crysis" gehört unter den Shootern immer noch zu den zahmeren Shooter-Perlen, was optische Härten betrifft.


----------



## ViktorEippert (28. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal an die Redaktion:
> Seit wann blurrt ihr eigentlich die Videos ???
> Habe mich stark gewundert als ich in "Crysis 3" und "Sleeping Dogs" arg verschwommene Spielszenen betrachten musste. Ich schau öfters in eure Videos rein, und ich dachte schon dass ihr nichts mehr an Videomaterial zensiert.
> 
> Naja... Immer noch besser als dieser "XXL-Zensiert-Balken" (wie zu Zeiten von "Doom 3")...


 
Das ist ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall, der damit zusammenhängt, dass die Korrekturwünsche der USK diesmal einfach zu kurzfristig bei uns eingingen und die USK-Prüfer dann auch noch auf die Gamescom sind, was eine Neuprüfung nicht ermöglichte. Also sind wir auf Nummer Sicher gegangen. Normalerweise schneiden wir bedenkliche Szenen aber immer ganz raus, ohne jemals zu blurren. Welche Stellen geblurrt wuden, beruht aber tatsächlich auf der USK-Prüfung. Auch wenn das stellenweise evtl. willkürlich wirken mag: Die USK-Prüfer werden schon ihre Gründe dafür gehabt haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Das ist ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall, der damit zusammenhängt, dass die Korrekturwünsche der USK diesmal einfach zu kurzfristig bei uns eingingen und die USK-Prüfer dann auch noch auf die Gamescom sind, was eine Neuprüfung nicht ermöglichte. Also sind wir auf Nummer Sicher gegangen. Normalerweise schneiden wir bedenkliche Szenen aber immer ganz raus, ohne jemals zu blurren. Welche Stellen geblurrt wuden, beruht aber tatsächlich auf der USK-Prüfung. Auch wenn das stellenweise evtl. willkürlich wirken mag: Die USK-Prüfer werden schon ihre Gründe dafür gehabt haben.


 AHA !!! Danke für den Hinweis. Denn wie oben geschrieben, sind in den Videos der älteren Ausgaben richtig harte Stellen eigentlich nie enthalten. Genau deshalb hat es mich bei den C3- und SD-Videos auch so gewundert.
Aber okay, Gamescon... Das ergibt Sinn.


----------



## maybegood (28. August 2012)

Hi, also wenn ich das Sonderheft zu meiner Abo Ausgabe mitbekomme nichts. Nur steht im Text ja folgendes:
Achtung Abonnenten von PC Games, buffed, PC Games Hardware, PC Games MMORE & Co.: Wir schicken euch das Guild-Wars-Klassenbuchpaket zum Sonderpreis von nur 5,99 Euro (inklusive Versandkosten) zu. 
Daher kam meine Frage


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. August 2012)

maybegood schrieb:


> Hi, also wenn ich das Sonderheft zu meiner Abo Ausgabe mitbekomme nichts. Nur steht im Text ja folgendes:
> Achtung Abonnenten von PC Games, buffed, PC Games Hardware, PC Games MMORE & Co.: Wir schicken euch das Guild-Wars-Klassenbuchpaket zum Sonderpreis von nur 5,99 Euro (inklusive Versandkosten) zu.
> Daher kam meine Frage


 
Tut mir Leid, ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was jetzt genau dein Problem ist 
Ja, wir bieten das Sonderheft für Abonnenten zum Sonderpreis an. Alle anderen zahlen 9,90 €.


----------



## maybegood (28. August 2012)

Spannend Spannend

Also, bekomme ich zu meiner Abo Ausgabe das Sonderheft mitgeschickt?
Ja - Dann ist alles ok
Nein - Bitte weiter lesen

Also muss ich es extra nachbestellen, kostenfaktor 5,99

Wenn ich dann zusammen rechne was mich die PCGames kostet 5,50 und da noch die 5,99 für das Sonderheft dazu rechne wäre ich bei 11,50.
Das kann ja dann nicht korrekt sein.

Oder habe ich da einen Gedanken Fehler ?!


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2012)

maybegood schrieb:


> Oder habe ich da einen Gedanken Fehler ?!


 
Ist das eine Fangfrage?
Ich meine, seinen wir mal ehrlich, aber die Texte sind seeehr schwer zu entziffern


----------



## Stirrling (28. August 2012)

_Ihn _stört, dass er als Abonnent "bestraft" wird, weil er 1,59€ mehr bezahlen muß, als ein Kioskkäufer. Mal evtl. Rabatte durch das Abo unberücksichtigt gelassen.

_Mich_ stört die News über *Project Giana* auf Seite 13: Denn, daß Armin Gessert _posthum_ noch an der Entwicklung der Giana Sisters Neuauflage teilhat, bezweifle ich doch stark. Und, liebe Red.... bitte nicht den 'Horn des Monats' daraus machen, das fände ich etwas pietätlos.

*TES4blivion* als Vollversion? Gähn, das hat doch schon Jeder. Und wers nicht hat, will es wohl auch nicht haben.
Mir würde ein sogenannter Kritikerliebling gefallen. Ein Spiel, welches berühmt ist, aber keiner gekauft hat, aber Jeder haben sollte. Meine erste Idee ist jetzt *Mirrors Edge*, aber leider macht EA ja nicht mit bei den Vollversionen.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2012)

Stirrling schrieb:


> _Ihn _stört, dass er als Abonnent "bestraft" wird, weil er 1,59€ mehr bezahlen muß, als ein Kioskkäufer. Mal evtl. Rabatte durch das Abo unberücksichtigt gelassen.


 
Nein, sowas nennt man aber Milchmädchenrechnung!
Immerhin hat man dann auch 2 Hefte und nicht nur das eine
Und so kann man sich ja über viele beschweren, aber nicht das man als Abonennt noch 3,91€ spart gegenüber dem Ladenpreis wenn man NOCH ein Heft will


----------



## maybegood (28. August 2012)

Nein ist keine Fangfrage, habe nur ehrlich gefragt ob ich da etwas falsch verstehe/bzw. sehe


----------



## maybegood (28. August 2012)

Es geht nicht darum das ich ´bestraft´werde, ist ja auch nicht so.

Ich finde es nur nicht korrekt das ich, auch wenn es für dich eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist, mehr bezahle als nicht Abonennten.
Ich denke es ist mein gutes Recht mich darüber zu informieren und gegebenen falls es auch als nicht korrekt zu bezeichnen.

Ausserdem finde ich nicht das ich irgend einen Rabatt berücksichtigen muss. Das ist halt Teil des Deals und beide Seiten profitieren davon.

Aber eigentlich geht dich das ganze Thema auch nichts an. Ich habe die Frage an die PCGames gestellt und nicht an irgend einen User.

Wobei du solche Posts sicher immer begrüsst, weil du dann ja fleissig im Forum was posten und dich über andere lustig machen kannst.

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## anjuna80 (28. August 2012)

maybegood schrieb:


> Nein ist keine Fangfrage, habe nur ehrlich gefragt ob ich da etwas falsch verstehe/bzw. sehe



Ja du verstehst etwas falsch. Ein Abonnent bekommt das Sonderheft billiger. Warum du jetzt "Preis verbilligtes Sonderheft + Preis Monats-Abo Heft --> teuer als Normalpreis Sonderheft" rechnest, wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. August 2012)

Stirrling schrieb:


> _Mich_ stört die News über *Project Giana* auf Seite 13: Denn, daß Armin Gessert _posthum_ noch an der Entwicklung der Giana Sisters Neuauflage teilhat, bezweifle ich doch stark. Und, liebe Red.... bitte nicht den 'Horn des Monats' daraus machen, das fände ich etwas pietätlos.


Das ist in der Tat ein blöder Fehler. Ich weiß nicht, wer den Text verfasst hat, daher stellvertretend für den schuldigen Kollegen: Sorry, sowas sollte natürlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2012)

maybegood schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das ich ´bestraft´werde, ist ja auch nicht so.
> Ich finde es nur nicht korrekt das ich, auch wenn es für dich eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist, mehr bezahle als nicht Abonennten.
> Ich denke es ist mein gutes Recht mich darüber zu informieren und gegebenen falls es auch als nicht korrekt zu bezeichnen.
> Ausserdem finde ich nicht das ich irgend einen Rabatt berücksichtigen muss. Das ist halt Teil des Deals und beide Seiten profitieren davon.
> ...


 
Ja ne
is klar ...
Das dir meine Antwort nicht gefällt ist schade, aber nicht mein Problem und naja, Milchmädchenrechnungen haben den Nachteil dass sie in den allerseltensten Fällen richtig sind, denn wo zahlt man den mehr? Man zahlt weniger, denn man hat auch 2 Hefte
Und naja, wenn man seine Frage in ein öffentliches Forum stellt, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn irgendwer darauf antwortet, wenn man das nicht möchte, dann muss man eine Email, Brief, Fax oder pers. Mitteilung schreiben

Außerdem macht sich hier niemand Lustig, allerdings sollte man wenigstens so ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und erkennen, dass das nicht wirklich gutes Deutsch ist, warum auch immer. Und wenn man ein Problem mit der groben Grammatik hat sollte man daran arbeiten oder irgendein Dienstprogramm bemühen das einen unterstützt und nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. August 2012)

maybegood schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das ich ´bestraft´werde, ist ja auch nicht so.
> 
> Ich finde es nur nicht korrekt das ich, auch wenn es für dich eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist, mehr bezahle als nicht Abonennten.
> Ich denke es ist mein gutes Recht mich darüber zu informieren und gegebenen falls es auch als nicht korrekt zu bezeichnen.
> ...



Hi nochmal,

Ich hab es mittlerweile verstanden und auch nochmal die Chefin gefragt (kenn mich ja als Volontär nicht so richtig mit solchen Sachen aus ). Es ist so:
In der Extraklasse ist nur die Magazinausgabe enthalten. Kostet 3,99 €. Ziehe ich die von dem Preis der Extraklasse ab, habe ich einen reinen Warenwert des Sonderhefts von 6 €. Abonnenten bekommen es für 5,90 €, Versandkosten inklusive.


----------



## duffz (30. August 2012)

Sehr schön, die neue PC Games ist ab sofort erhältlich. Sofort eure tolle neue iPad App angeworfen und... Nichts da  Welchen Sinn hat die App wenn ich das Magazin erst nur am Kiosk pünktlich bekomme?


----------



## Ichhier (31. August 2012)

Stirrling schrieb:


> *TES4blivion* als Vollversion? Gähn, das hat doch schon Jeder. Und wers nicht hat, will es wohl auch nicht haben.
> Mir würde ein sogenannter Kritikerliebling gefallen. Ein Spiel, welches berühmt ist, aber keiner gekauft hat, aber Jeder haben sollte. Meine erste Idee ist jetzt *Mirrors Edge*, aber leider macht EA ja nicht mit bei den Vollversionen.



Ich habe es nicht und freue mich sehr auf die Vollversion - Spiele, mit denen man sich ewig beschäftigten kann sind absolut klasse, soetwas würde ich mir öfter als Vollversion wünschen.

Welche Gratisspiele sollen denn auf der Extended-DVD sein? Sind die nicht auf der normalen DVD?


----------



## Sahlven (1. September 2012)

Seltsam, ich hab eigentlich ein abo und hab die Ausgabe immer noch net. Ist das normal?


----------



## NoHomo (1. September 2012)

Wie kann man das Gratisspiel installieren? Bei mir kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

NoHomo schrieb:


> Wie kann man das Gratisspiel installieren? Bei mir kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung?


 
meint du Trine oder HdRO?


----------



## Bast3l (1. September 2012)

trine ist win, danke für die vollversion wollte es mir eh bald kaufen


----------



## NoHomo (1. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> meint du Trine oder HdRO?


Hdro? Wo? Nein ich meinte das Extraspiel von der CD? Ich komm gerade nicht auf den Namen. Aber das scheint nur auf der Extended zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

NoHomo schrieb:


> Hdro? Wo? Nein ich meinte das Extraspiel von der CD? Ich komm gerade nicht auf den Namen. Aber das scheint nur auf der Extended zu sein.


 
Ah, ok
das sind schonmal interesante Informationen
Und naja, in meinem Abonenntentütchen war noch eine HdRO DVD dabei


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. September 2012)

Sahlven schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich hab eigentlich ein abo und hab die Ausgabe immer noch net. Ist das normal?


 
Nein, normal ist das nicht, die hätte schon längst bei dir eintrudeln sollen.Am besten mal beim Aboservice melden:
https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/index/index/


----------



## NoHomo (1. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ah, ok
> das sind schonmal interesante Informationen
> Und naja, in meinem Abonenntentütchen war noch eine HdRO DVD dabei


Ich will auch!


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2012)

NoHomo schrieb:


> Ich will auch!


 
mach doch, ist doch ein Micropayment aka. F2P Spiel


----------



## krabby1208 (2. September 2012)

Moin hab mal ne Frage zu eurem Editors Choice Award (heißt doch so ?).
Warum werden Spiele wie Sleeping Dogs oder das neue Geheimakte Spiel überhaupt nicht erwähnt ?
Beide mit ner 85 und da denke ich, kann man dann doch mal darüber diskutieren, ob das Spiel in den Einkaufsführer kommt.
Ich bin jetzt kein Fan der beiden Spiele, aber wundern tuts mich doch, dass immer mal wieder ziemlich gute Titel nicht mal zur Diskussion stehen.
Würde mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. September 2012)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Moin hab mal ne Frage zu eurem Editors Choice Award (heißt doch so ?).
> Warum werden Spiele wie Sleeping Dogs oder das neue Geheimakte Spiel überhaupt nicht erwähnt ?
> Beide mit ner 85 und da denke ich, kann man dann doch mal darüber diskutieren, ob das Spiel in den Einkaufsführer kommt.
> Ich bin jetzt kein Fan der beiden Spiele, aber wundern tuts mich doch, dass immer mal wieder ziemlich gute Titel nicht mal zur Diskussion stehen.
> Würde mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen


 
Der Tester muss für so einen Award einen Antrag stellen. Wenn er nicht davon überzeugt ist, dass sein Spiel in den Einkaufsführer aufgenommen werden muss, diskutieren wir nicht darüber. Bei den von dir genannte Beispielen gab es keine solche Anfrage an mich, den EKF-Beauftragten der Redaktion


----------



## krabby1208 (3. September 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Der Tester muss für so einen Award einen Antrag stellen. Wenn er nicht davon überzeugt ist, dass sein Spiel in den Einkaufsführer aufgenommen werden muss, diskutieren wir nicht darüber. Bei den von dir genannte Beispielen gab es keine solche Anfrage an mich, den EKF-Beauftragten der Redaktion


 
Ach so, jetzt versteh ich den Prozess bei euch


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. September 2012)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt versteh ich den Prozess bei euch


 
Steht auch im EKF in dem kleinen rosa Kasten


----------



## krabby1208 (3. September 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Steht auch im EKF in dem kleinen rosa Kasten


 
Okay, wer lesen kann ist wohl hier im Vorteil


----------



## lars9401 (3. September 2012)

Ichhier schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht und freue mich sehr auf die Vollversion - Spiele, mit denen man sich ewig beschäftigten kann sind absolut klasse, soetwas würde ich mir öfter als Vollversion wünschen.
> 
> Welche Gratisspiele sollen denn auf der Extended-DVD sein? Sind die nicht auf der normalen DVD?


 

Ich würde mir lieber die GOTY für nen 10ner kaufen, dann hätte ich wenigstens alle DLCs und das Addon.


----------



## dd6vd (6. September 2012)

Anstatt ihr das Sonderheft Guild Wars 2 mal als PDF anbietet zum Kauf, oder für den iPad im Zeitschriften Kiosk. Also ich habe echt keine Lust mehr zu bestellen und dann 2-3 Tage drauf zu warten er das Sonderheft ankommt. So langsam aber sicher sind die Zeiten ja nun mal vorbei.


----------



## Marko3006 (24. September 2012)

@DD6VD wieso? Ich möchte in Ruhe aufm Sofa mal was lesen und nicht ständig auf nen Monitor starren oder auf ein Display! Jedem das seine aber ein Heft ziehe ich einem PDF auf jeden Fall vor!


----------

